# Verknüpfte Excel Datei in Word mit relativem Pfad



## Spelmann (7. Dezember 2010)

HI.
Weiß jemand wie man für eine Excel Datei die per Verknüpfung in Word eingefügt wird einen relativen Pfad festlegen kann?
Word Datei und Excel Datei befinden sich im selben Verzeichnis.
Wenn ich mir über Shift F9 die Verknüpfung anzeigen lasse siehts so aus:

```
LINK Excel.Sheet.12 "\\\\serv03\\serv03\\Raum223\\Daten 200\\Carsten Schober\\Einkaufsliste.xlsx"  \a \p \f 0
```
Dann kürze ich den Pfad

```
LINK Excel.Sheet.12 "Einkaufsliste.xlsx"  \a \p \f 0
```
und speichere meine Word Datei.
Wenn ich sie dann wieder öffne ist da abermals der absolute Pfad eingetragen.
Das muss doch abstellbar sein.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------

